# Moving to Chiang Rai



## CharlesA (Nov 25, 2009)

After several visits to Thailand, my wife (Thai) and I are relocating to Chiang Rai. That is as soon as we sell our house in the USA (good luck). Assuming that will eventually be achieved we are wondering the best way to identify rental houses. We have heard that using realitors is the expensive way but how do you find properties on your own. Any help will be sincerely appreciated.

Also, do any of you know if there any places in Chiang Rai where expats seem to meet. Would enjoy talking with some folks who have spent time in the area.

Thanks


----------

